

Is Only the Network Luddite Free? [video] - gnosis
http://www.softwarefreedom.org/events/2009/scale7x/2009-02-21_bkuhn-keynote_scale7x.ogv

======
gnosis
More info here:

[http://www.softwarefreedom.org/events/2009/scale-2009-keynot...](http://www.softwarefreedom.org/events/2009/scale-2009-keynote/)

